# Garlic to sheep? Does it work for deworming?



## Wohlgemuth (Jan 6, 2013)

I got katahdins and have heard good reports about parasite control with garlic juice. Would like to hear more.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard it too. I hear a lot of things - garlic, ditomaceous earth, pumpkin seeds...... Couldn't get the sheep to eat the garlic. Can't see how DE and pumpkins can really cut those worms to little pieces. I'll sick with the dewormers.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Do a fecal before and afterwards. 

I tried DE and it did nothing. Had a friend try the pumpkin and it did not work either.
Honestly do not think garlic is going to help either. 

In WA state, I had a liverfluke problem.... bought ducks... never had a problem again. Ducks love liverflukes.

What will help, is rotating the pastures and letting the pastures rest in between rotations.
Doing fecals so you know what kind of worms you have and treat with a good dewormer.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

You need to understand the goal is reducing worm load not curing them with a dose of anything. A sheep with heavy infestation will not benefit from natural de-wormers as a management option. Pasture rotation helps reduce worm load. Pine needles, our sheep prefer fresh green as a natural de-wormer.
Some breeds are hardier with heavier worm load than others and do well with natural remedies alone.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

I found this article on worming awhile back. It's an interesting short read and discusses some of the non-laboratory dewormers. In many parts of the country drug resistant populations of worms have developed because of the over use of dewormers. Unless an animal has a heavy load that is affecting its health I wouldn't deworm.


----------

